# Today's groundwork



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice clean jobsite, GC supplied laborer with a good brain in his head on the dumb end of a shovel and no rain in sight.

It was a glorious day indeed.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

And the scenery didn't suck one tiny bit.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Two more.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow thats one tall water column. Water test i assume.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Wow thats one tall water column. Water test i assume.


10' foot head -- I really miss the days when they still allowed us to test with air.

When we could still test with air, I could walk away from this job and not have to come back until it was framed -- The ten foot head means I have to come back and chop it off so the Framers don't fuxor it up when they shoot in their plates and rim joists.

Thanks for the input, Smokin' -- I appreciate it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks good, what is that material you are digging in?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Looks good, what is that material you are digging in?


9" of shot in crushed gravel -- Anything below that was hard pan clay.

The Digger on the dumb end of the shovel was a real peach.

I could have retired 5 or 6 years ago if my guys were as dedicated as this guy was -- He humped all of my extra materials, cords and scraps out of this hole without batting an eye.

He's a keeper.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

take it that's a bathroom group. why vent everything seperately?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> take it that's a bathroom group. why vent everything seperately?


 We have to.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What, they don't sell gal. 2 hole straps wherever it is you are????


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> What, they don't sell gal. 2 hole straps wherever it is you are????


 They do -- My method allows me to kick it (the vertical riser) to the left or right as needed.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, well what about that splash of primer above that clean out on the riser?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Okay, well what about that splash of primer above that clean out on the riser?


 I was drunk.

No excuse.

I'll shoot up some heroin tomorrow morning and go cut that piece out before anyone else notices.

Good catch.:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I was drunk.
> 
> No excuse.
> 
> ...


Promise? I could use the the break...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Promise? I could use the the break...


 I've got four grams of tar in the freezer and nothing to do tomorrow.

Pretty sure I can fit that in.

And for the record -- That splash of purple bugged the shiot out of me as well.

The backside is even worse.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice work Shins. I hate cell core, but you know how to install it under pressure, so f me. Looks great.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks very nice

did you forget the plastic tub box or normally build a wooden box?


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

thats good ol fashion plumbin the way its supposed to look.good job i bet your new guy is gonna learn alot.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> looks very nice
> 
> did you forget the plastic tub box or normally build a wooden box?



Thanks.

I'm dealing with a new concrete sub on this job -- The wooden box, being heavier, stands less of a chance of being kicked around and moved than the plastic boxes.

I'm planning on going back and re-checking its placement after the insulation and mesh is installed and before the slab is poured.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Those stakes aren't level.

Fo shame


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Whats with the A.B.S cutters?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

c-note said:


> thats good ol fashion plumbin the way its supposed to look.good job i bet your new guy is gonna learn alot.


My newest guy has been with me for over 20 years.

I'm blessed to not have to deal with the turnover most of you guys have to deal with.

I'm a big believer in counting my blessings.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Whats with the A.B.S cutters?


We're 78' below grade -- I didn't feel like humping down a chop saw for so few cuts.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Those stakes aren't level.
> 
> Fo shame


They missed the wall by 5-1/2".

I had the Laborer bend them down and re-bend them up to get them inside of the wall at the end of the day.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Column for the test is a little leaning.

I mean I'm not in love with it or any thing.

Lol


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Lettering on the 3" stub is 180 degrees off....Sloppy.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

All seriousness aside Shins...Very nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Column for the test is a little leaning.
> 
> I mean I'm not in love with it or any thing.
> 
> Lol


I did that on purpose -- Gotta give you hard asses something to kvetch about, right?:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Lettering on the 3" stub is 180 degrees off....Sloppy.


Sheisse. 

Looks like I've got at least a 1/2 day of corrections to make before I can get it signed off.

Good thing I'm just doing this to get out of the house instead of making money.:laughing:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Imagine the day when inspectors are out and all jobs have to go on the zone for scrutiny haha


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I did that on purpose -- Gotta give you hard asses something to kvetch about, right?:laughing:


Just yanking your chain Shins.

That is some clean looking work and I like it!


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice looking job!

We have to use backwater valves on all basement fixtures as well. At the finish after the air test our inspectors make us open them up and show them that the flapper is actually in and it's flowing the right direction. Apparently they've found many installed backwards.:blink: We had to make a tool to remove the lid. All too often they are full of concrete, shiot, etc. Those plastic ears bend and break easily too.








Baffles me why you can't air test your plumbing. We have to show 5# air test for 15 minutes, or 10' head of water. In my experience it's more difficult to hold air pressue than water. Seen air leak through the foam core when water would'nt. Not only that we rarely have water available on most job sites. Do you guys have holding tanks you transport around? Sounds like even more fun in the winter!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They are not going to cover that BWV are they?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Good looking work. I see nothing wrong. Excellent job buddy!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the isolation wrap you are using (light blue with three support bands). Does it have a product name?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> I'm not familiar with the isolation wrap you are using (light blue with three support bands). Does it have a product name?


It's just foam sill seal and zip-ties.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> They are not going to cover that BWV are they?


It will get a Zurn clean-out can with a nickel bronze top.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

You rock dude! Is your w/c stub-up 4" pipe so you can set a 3" flange inside it after the slab is poured. I tried to read the print on the pipe but didn't see it. Otherwise, would you wrap your stub-up with insulation so the cement guys don't run the slab right up to your pipe?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's some very nice looking work, I like the idea of building a wooden tub box prevents a sloppy concrete crew from messing up your day

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's some very nice looking work, I like the idea of building a wooden tub box prevents a sloppy concrete crew from messing up your day
> 
> it takes a plumber to make a plumber


 If I had a little more depth I would have used a 12" x 12" cardboard box filled with gravel.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We normally use plastic boxes here but some concrete guy always manages to step on it or trip over it and crack it causing a pretty big mess if no one is paying attention

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> We normally use plastic boxes here but some concrete guy always manages to step on it or trip over it and crack it causing a pretty big mess if no one is paying attention
> 
> it takes a plumber to make a plumber


 There's only about 2" of gravel poured over a 36" wide footing in this case.

I suspect I'll be chipping out concrete when I go to install the waste and overflow and trap.

This house is perched on a hillside with pin-piles driven over 100' into hard pan clay -- I stopped by when they were driving the pin-piles and managed to stop them from driving a pin pile right where the tub trap is going to be.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's good you were there to stop them, that hardpan clay reminds me of ms.

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

I would much rather test with 5lb air if they let you. So what if it leaked a little. It's ground work!


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Mykeeb33 said:


> I would much rather test with 5lb air if they let you. So what if it leaked a little. It's ground work!


Until that little leak washes away all the fill under it and creates a sink hole that takes the floor with it.
Sounds like one of the guys I work with. 
Me-"There's a small gas leak on the roof"
Him-"So? It's on the roof!"


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Could be happening now maybe. This thread is almost 5 years old........😮


----------



## CM Plumber (Jul 15, 2016)

It's the simple things isn't it!


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

A classic thread.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

since someone else revived a dead thread..........when I worked for a guy( many many moons ago), he had a mechanic that would fly through hubbed cast iron underground and couldnt figure how this guy was so fast...and back then inspections..well who knows what they did back then, but my old boss watched him one day and figured out how he was doing it...just leave out the tight seals...WTF???...LOL..this mechanic was just laying out the pipe in the hubs, but no seals and covering up the pipe almost to the top, so when you looked at the underground all you could see was the very top of the pipe...that was his last day of work and he had been working for him for a few years...now thats a liability...boss was a jerk anyway,,but still....thats why you need to check what your guys are doing all the time...


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> Could be happening now maybe. This thread is almost 5 years old........😮


 I checked,...…. it's still good!


----------

